

Steve Jobs - Billion Dollar Hippy [bbc iplayer uk only] - anupj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b018ct00/Steve_Jobs_Billion_Dollar_Hippy/

======
gforces
This was an excellent documentary even though it relied perhaps too heavily on
the recent biography of Jobs. The title 'Billion Dollar Hippy' sums him up
nicely and captures his chief contradiction.

------
wglb
Article not visible in US? Why post it here, then?

~~~
EwanToo
Because the USA makes up a small fraction of the worlds population? Was an
interesting show, could've done without the Apple puffery but the parts
focussed on Steve Jobs himself were very good.

~~~
wglb
I wonder what fraction of HN audience is non-UK.

